# Topic Of The Week



## Admin (Aug 15, 2008)

*Which topics should win this week/fortnight/month nomination contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month is a contest that select topics/posts on which we would as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week/fortnight/month. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month selection. *You can start you own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topic by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 below the first post of topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week/month are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the week/Fortnight/month, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a> section, So, let us see whose topics win the contest in the inaugural edition!!*

Have fun nominating the best topics available at SPN!

Enjoy!!

SPN Administration


----------



## Admin (Aug 24, 2008)

*Singh is Kinng - A Review*

I found this [post=85796]post[/post] on "Singh is Kinng - A Review" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Week Of The Week 35, August, 2008"


----------

